# Warning about Skype Prostitutes



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Are you saying you're attracted to robots?


No I'm saying you need to talk to more robots and get the feel for it.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They were trying to be real, you know people are incapable of writing.


The first rule of faking something properly is not trying too hard.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I was once in a tinychat room with friends when suddenly, a new guest enters our room and cams up. He was naked, he was in a bath tub, and he was jerking his pathetically sized wiener like there was no tomorrow. I smashed his little peepee with my ban hammer, but still... Wtf xD


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Hawt

Ive had a few of those things before. I remember one of them asked me if I preferred Blondes or Redheads and I'm like, "Um... I prefer robots. >.>" and then it was like "lol redheads are crazy " 

I guess it wasn't into me.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> I was once in a tinychat room with friends when suddenly, a new guest enters our room and cams up. He was naked, he was in a bath tub, and he was jerking his pathetically sized wiener like there was no tomorrow. I smashed his little peepee with my ban hammer, but still... Wtf xD


Is that why they call it tinychat?


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

People still use skype?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> People still use skype?


What's wrong with skype? lol


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mantas said:


> What's wrong with skype? lol


Aside from the myriad of security issues where anyone that sends a pic to you can hack you, it looks like a giant turd bubble.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> People still use skype?


I only used it today for one person. There's no one on it.


----------



## typicalweeabootrash (Sep 15, 2015)

Ohhh! I encounter these Skype bots all the time. They basically lure you into giving out your credit card info on a website disguised to be a sort of cam chatting site... I never fell for it from day one since the bot kept dodging my questions and even if it were real, I wouldn't have been interested. 
Here's how one of my conversations went:
[2:19:43 PM] invkitty65: whats up 
[5:19:16 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: waves hiya!
[5:20:12 PM] invkitty65: Yay! someone to talk to ! lol I'm a little forgetful lol, have we chatted before? 
[5:22:08 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: No we haven't, at least not that I recall, but yay! How's it going?
[5:22:43 PM] invkitty65: hmm ok. Your username seemed familiar. lol its ok I was just looking for someone to chat with, I hope you don't mind chatting with a bored single 23/f lol so you single?
[5:23:15 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: Yea I am.
[5:23:43 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: You wouldn't be a bot, would you? :O
[5:23:55 PM] invkitty65: what kind of girls are you into? you like nerdy girls? 
[5:24:23 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: ??
[5:25:02 PM] invkitty65: lol you should know nerdy girls and redheads are the biggest freaks!  I have some free time now my roommate went out...i love to tease  Wanna see? its up to u...im in the mood lol
[5:25:29 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: You're a bot.
[5:25:44 PM] invkitty65: a what?
[5:26:16 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: A robot. I've had this exact conversation before...
[5:26:44 PM] invkitty65: Ok... let me set my cam up and I'll show u my sexy little outfit and maybe what's under it lol ..Just promise you won't share my profile with anyone else or take pictures of me naked ok? lol
[5:26:58 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: No.
[5:27:45 PM] invkitty65: ok my profile is (viral url here) once you accept the invite let me know what username you make on there so that I can add you and then we can cam eachother 
[5:28:07 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: Viiirus!
oh its probably gonna ask you for a credit card to sign up for the app but its free babe, its just to keep kids out. Im wearing almost nothing and I dont want any kids watching me lol.. im gonna show u more than just my sexy outfit I promise lol I like to tease but I love to deliver even more haha. Are u almost in?
[5:30:15 PM] ★~celestial shinigami~★: I'll report you. I'm not giving my credit card info to a website that I've never heard of which obviously sounds like a scam, what am I, stupid? Sorry, sex doesn't sell for me. Bye.
[5:30:53 PM] invkitty65: when was the last time you had any
*Blocks invkitty65*
Notice how I'm friendly in the beginning and instantly become annoyed.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Pics plz.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> It has happened to me a few times. Most recently...
> 
> Me: Do I know you from somewhere?
> Bot: I'm here to fulfill your fantasies.
> Me: *removes contact and blocks*


:laughing: at which point i would have replied
my fantasy has been to choke a skpe ho to death, wanna meet at the park?:tongue:


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

OMG! I got a message with the EXACT same things! Like, word for word, letter for letter, character for character! I got added by someone called Crystal McClure and no matter what I typed, she just went on with her "script". Kinda creepy that someone else had that too.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Actually, now that I think about it, an assload of people kept trying to scam me there, then they got a hold of my cell.
So I got a hold of their address, then their credit card. So I used their card to buy three dozen bad dragon dildos, and sent it to them. I wish I figured out their parent's addresses though.
People really need to register their android devices, and not listen to people on how to fix their computer if they're the ones trying to do the "fixing".


----------

